# UVB bulbs



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Anyone tried these fluorescent UVB lamps that look like energy saver bulbs? They seem quite expensive but last longer than the UV tubes, and would take up a lot less wiring in my vivs!!!! 

Just wondering whether it's a worthy investment, especially since they claim to "help prevent or _reverse_ metabolic bone disease in captive reptiles" 

Reverse? I thought that was impossible??!!!! :?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

I used to sell them in the shop and also had them in with the chameleons.They seem to be alright its just the price that puts people of them.Dont know the price now but they were £29.99 each.They do however hang very low in a standard viv.


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

i havent used one but have looked at them, and i suppose it the same with house energy saver bulbs although there more expensive to buy they last alot longer so works out better in the end , if u were going to buy one of the bulbs u mention u can buy a lamp reflector clamp for them at around £14 this way u can have it going across the way so to stop it hanging low like greenphase mentioned.. hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

Thinking it over i suppose that they are not that expensive when you consider they are an ES fitting so all you need is an ES holder.You then dont have to pay out for a starter but in the long run tubes would be cheaper as you then only buy the tube for around £15 where as you need to buy the new uvb bulb at £30.I dont actually believe that these bulbs do last longer.IMO the UVB should be replaced every 6-9 months anyway although some do last as long as 2 years(or so i have been told).You can now buy a unit that tells you how much uvb your bulb is giving out but at £140 each i dont see how many people can afford them.


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm currently using a 4ft tube in a 6ft vivarium (which is split into two 3ft vivs, so the one tube does both) but the way the viv is built I have to take half of it apart to get the tube out!!!! It wasn't planned that way!! :lol: The tubes usually cost me about £20 each. These lamps seem far easier to replace, but it might work out more expensive anyway as I'll need two of them, 1 for each 3ft viv instead of using a big one, per year - £60 compared to £40. Just investigating at the mo... Cheers everyone!


----------

